# IK Announces AmpliTube TONEX - Coming September 29th



## IKMultimedia (Aug 10, 2022)

*A complete ecosystem for creating and sharing Tone Models with IK’s new AI Machine Modeling™*





IK Multimedia announces *AmpliTube TONEX*™, a complete software ecosystem based on the powerful new AI Machine Modeling™ technology that lets users model their own rig and play, practice and record with thousands of already available ultra-realistic Tone Models of amps and pedals.

*Dumble Tone Models included in TONEX MAX*

*AmpliTube TONEX *ecosystem consists of 4 products:

*TONEX for Mac/PC*




A revolutionary concept in rig modeling, and the core of the TONEX ecosystem, *TONEX for Mac/PC* uses breakthrough AI Machine Modeling technology to let users model the sound of any amp, cabinet, combo or pedal (like fuzz, distortion, overdrive, EQ, booster) and turn it into a plug-in, all with ease and a sonic accuracy that’s virtually indistinguishable from the real thing.

Users not only can share their user-generated Tone Models with the TONEX community, but they can also instantly play the more than 1,000 Premium Tone Models available in TONEX, painstakingly made by IK using its massive collection of the most sought-after amps and pedals in the world.

TONEX for Mac/PC works as a stand-alone and plug-in for all the major DAWs plus it’s available seamlessly inside AmpliTube 5 with Tone Models appearing just like regular AmpliTube gear. TONEX has two main sections: the *Machine Modeler*, where the AI Machine Modeling Tone Models are captured and generated, and the *Player*, where the Tone Models can be searched, browsed, played and their sound customized.

The Player’s extensive sound-editing section comes with full EQ, noise-gate, pre and post compressor, depth and presence controls, plus a high-quality reverb and VIR™, IK’s Volumetric Impulse Response technology with multi-IRs per cabinet. Thanks to AI Machine Modeling, amps and cabinets captured as Tone Models can also be separated so users can experiment with their own IRs or use IK's VIR™ technology to access hundreds of ultra-authentic virtual cabs and IRs to complete their tone. All of this customization can then be saved into a Tone Model preset.

Consistent with all major software from IK, TONEX for Mac/PC will be available in 3 versions with the same exact features, but a different number of Premium Tone Models included: *TONEX SE* (200 Tone Models), *TONEX* (400 Tone Models), *TONEX MAX* (1,000 Tone Models). A free version will also be available for everyone to experience the power of AI Machine Modeling for creating Tone Models.

*TONEX App*




TONEX for iPhone and iPad lets users experience the power of AI Machine Modeling Tone Models on their mobile device. It’s available both as a stand-alone app or as an AU plug-in for all the major mobile DAWs and includes the same exact Player section as TONEX Mac/PC software to play, practice and record anywhere using the most authentic and hyper-realistic gear models ever made. The *TONEX App* and Mac/PC software Tone Model library works in sync, so any user’s collection of Tone Models can be played seamlessly on any device, in the studio, at home or on the go.

*TONEX in ToneNET*




TONEX Tone Models will also be available in a new dedicated section of *ToneNET* (www.tone.net), IK’s online tone-sharing and social platform for browsing, demoing, downloading and sharing. Over 1,000 TONEX Premium Tone Models will be available in ToneNET for instant demo or download right inside TONEX software or app, depending on the version owned. Plus, new Tone Models from IK - and free user models from the TONEX community - will be continuously posted and available in real-time, for a limitless growing repository of the best tones.

TONEX standalone, plug-in and app, connect instantly to ToneNET from directly inside the software or app, allowing users to explore the latest Tone Models without breaking their creative workflow. Or, TONEX Tone Models can be experienced in ToneNET using a regular online browser and selected for subsequent download on the computer software or mobile device app.

*TONEX Capture*




Tone Models can be created in TONEX using a modern computer, a regular audio interface and minimal additional equipment. An interface such as *AXE I/O* is ideal for tone modeling with its dedicated Amp Out.

To make it easy for anyone to create Tone Models, IK’s new all-in-one *TONEX Capture* is an accessory that connects to the output of an audio interface to feed into an amp at just the right level. Then, the return stage sits passively between an amp and cab, sending a perfect copy back to the interface at a safe volume without affecting the amp/cab interaction.

The result is a pristine copy of the amp’s real tone, ready for TONEX modeling without the need for microphones and perfect room acoustics. Plus, TONEX Capture doubles also as a great reamplification device.

*Pricing and Availability*

*TONEX for Mac/PC* and *TONEX Capture* will be shipping in September and are available for pre-order now at a special introductory price from the IK Multimedia online store and from IK authorized dealers worldwide. *TONEX App* will be released at the same time in the Apple Store.

*TONEX SE* - *$/€99.99** limited-time introductory price ($/€149.99 regular) - 200 Tone Models

*TONEX* - *$/€149.99* limited-time introductory price ($/€249.99 regular) - 400 Tone Models

*TONEX MAX* - *$/€249.99* limited-time introductory price ($/€399.99 regular) - 1000 Tone Models

AmpliTube 5 MAX users will receive a further $/€50 discount coupon on TONEX MAX.

*TONEX Capture* -* $/€199.99* limited-time introductory price, ($/€249.99 regular) - Includes TONEX SE with 200 Tone Models

_*All pricing excluding taxes._


----------



## bbunker (Aug 10, 2022)

Easiest pre-order of the year. When do I get to play with my new toys?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 10, 2022)

bbunker said:


> Easiest pre-order of the year. When do I get to play with my new toys?


Thanks and as soon as humanly possible, you can tell from the massive information spewed that we're very excited to get this out and we've got a lot ready as you can see we've been capturing amps/cabs/stomps like crazy already!

Plus, as The Carpenters once sang "we've only just begun" with AmpliTube TONEX so there's going to continue to be exiciting news, a vibrant sharing community, and more.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 10, 2022)

Just browsing through the list of included amps and pedals, are any of these significantly different from their Amplitube 5 MAX versions? I have Amplitube 5 MAX but since I'm using budget studio monitors sometimes I struggle to get a good sound going for the high gain and distortion stuff I want to play.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 10, 2022)

This sounds promising!



IKMultimedia said:


> Over 1,000 TONEX Premium Tone Models will be available in ToneNET for instant demo or download right inside TONEX software or app, depending on the version owned. Plus, new Tone Models from IK - and free user models from the TONEX community - will be continuously posted and available in real-time, for a limitless growing repository of the best tones.


How big will a single tone model file be (excluding graphics)?

And will the plugin work offline once the models you need are downloaded or captured?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 10, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> Just browsing through the list of included amps and pedals, are any of these significantly different from their Amplitube 5 MAX versions? I have Amplitube 5 MAX but since I'm using budget studio monitors sometimes I struggle to get a good sound going for the high gain and distortion stuff I want to play.


This is a different method where you (or someone) captures the tone of an amp/cab/stomp setup and then the program uses machine modeling to create the virtual version. AmpliTube 5 uses analog modeling (our various trademarked technologies of course). Both are in the same ecosystem and work together coherently and complement each other greatly. The best part about this is the integration and complementary nature of AmpliTube and TONEX.



MartinH. said:


> This sounds promising!
> 
> How big will a single tone model file be (excluding graphics)?
> 
> And will the plugin work offline once the models you need are downloaded or captured?


The processing is done in the program itself (it will take at least a few minutes) so it really isn't "online" and then you load the Tone Models into the TONEX Player/Editor or AmpliTube 5 so it will perform accordingly and you'll be able to play through these Tone Models in real time after you do your capture. Not sure of the exact file size, it will vary of course.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 10, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> The processing is done in the program itself (it will take at least a few minutes) so it really isn't "online" and then you load the Tone Models into the TONEX Player/Editor or AmpliTube 5 so it will perform accordingly and you'll be able to play through these Tone Models in real time after you do your capture. Not sure of the exact file size, it will vary of course.


I understand the processing is done locally, and that's great of course! I was concerned whether or not the DRM of the plugin would be a problem on a computer that isn't connected to the internet. The topic came up a while a go when a bug in a plugin by another developer lead to the plugin not working for anyone when their server was down temporarily.

Regarding the filesize, you must have at least a rough ballpark number how many gigabytes big the whole 1000 premium tones archive is. I'm sure it would be interesting for people (especially those working offline) whether "download all" is feasible or not. Are we talking about less than 1 GB or more than 20 GB for 1000 tones?


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 10, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> Just browsing through the list of included amps and pedals, are any of these significantly different from their Amplitube 5 MAX versions? I have Amplitube 5 MAX but since I'm using budget studio monitors sometimes I struggle to get a good sound going for the high gain and distortion stuff I want to play.


Good question and me too.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 10, 2022)

@IKMultimedia Do I need the ToneX Capture device to use with ToneX when I already have a Radial Reamping box and Two Notes Torpedo Captor?


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 10, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> This is a different method where you (or someone) captures the tone of an amp/cab/stomp setup and then the program uses machine modeling to create the virtual version. AmpliTube 5 uses analog modeling (our various trademarked technologies of course). Both are in the same ecosystem and work together coherently and complement each other greatly. The best part about this is the integration and complementary nature of AmpliTube and TONEX.


I'm mostly interested in it from an end-user perspective since I lack the real estate for many amps - I only have two VERY basic ones at best, and I use AT mostly to get a far more customized sound. With ToneX I was curious if the sound reproduced when playing it back as a VST or whatever is going to work better than the analog modeling of AT5. Especially with basic studio monitors, which I assume is not helping my sound much.

When it comes to creating sounds, I probably wouldn't because I have only one pedal, and that's used to drop tune my guitar without changing strings or tunings.


----------



## bbunker (Aug 10, 2022)

Just answering as a guitarist - for those wondering on the 'how significantly different will these be' front, it's the difference between 'modeled' equipment, and 'captured' equipment generally. Modeled gear will always have more adaptability, because the knobs are modeled, while Captured gear will trade some of that adaptability for more 'authenticity', because the knobs are tweaking how the software handles the capture rather than necessarily the core sound of the tone as generated by the amp.

You'll probably want to use both - if you can't find a capture of that Dual Rectifier sound you want, you might use the modeled version, with the cab section from a capture that you do like, with a capture of a Tube Screamer that's set to give just the right mid-tweaking. Or you can add a modeled drive pedal to a capture of a Deluxe that nails that tone but doesn't have the gain.

I should preface this with - all this is derived from the fact that that's how it's worked for me in other modeling/capture situations with other gear, and there's no reason to think ToneX+Amplitube will function much differently.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 10, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> I understand the processing is done locally, and that's great of course! I was concerned whether or not the DRM of the plugin would be a problem on a computer that isn't connected to the internet. The topic came up a while a go when a bug in a plugin by another developer lead to the plugin not working for anyone when their server was down temporarily.
> 
> Regarding the filesize, you must have at least a rough ballpark number how many gigabytes big the whole 1000 premium tones archive is. I'm sure it would be interesting for people (especially those working offline) whether "download all" is feasible or not. Are we talking about less than 1 GB or more than 20 GB for 1000 tones?


Ah we do use a challenge/response but you don't have to be connected constantly to the internet. To use the ToneNET sharing platform you would, though, of course. I will have to check on the filesizes but we're not fully done yet so it may vary.



bbunker said:


> Just answering as a guitarist - for those wondering on the 'how significantly different will these be' front, it's the difference between 'modeled' equipment, and 'captured' equipment generally. Modeled gear will always have more adaptability, because the knobs are modeled, while Captured gear will trade some of that adaptability for more 'authenticity', because the knobs are tweaking how the software handles the capture rather than necessarily the core sound of the tone as generated by the amp.
> 
> You'll probably want to use both - if you can't find a capture of that Dual Rectifier sound you want, you might use the modeled version, with the cab section from a capture that you do like, with a capture of a Tube Screamer that's set to give just the right mid-tweaking. Or you can add a modeled drive pedal to a capture of a Deluxe that nails that tone but doesn't have the gain.
> 
> I should preface this with - all this is derived from the fact that that's how it's worked for me in other modeling/capture situations with other gear, and there's no reason to think ToneX+Amplitube will function much differently.


Good explanation and definitely highlights the strength of using both TONEX and AmplITube together. Their respective strengths will shine while also generally being very complementary (by design). So it will be a very powerful combination.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 10, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> @IKMultimedia Do I need the ToneX Capture device to use with ToneX when I already have a Radial Reamping box and Two Notes Torpedo Captor?


No if you have a good interface and reamp box you will be fine too. We did the captures you hear in our videos so far with AXE I/O which is both a great interface and reamping box


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 10, 2022)

This video is about the AmpliTube TONEX ecosystem:


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 10, 2022)

bbunker said:


> Just answering as a guitarist - for those wondering on the 'how significantly different will these be' front, it's the difference between 'modeled' equipment, and 'captured' equipment generally. Modeled gear will always have more adaptability, because the knobs are modeled, while Captured gear will trade some of that adaptability for more 'authenticity', because the knobs are tweaking how the software handles the capture rather than necessarily the core sound of the tone as generated by the amp.
> 
> You'll probably want to use both - if you can't find a capture of that Dual Rectifier sound you want, you might use the modeled version, with the cab section from a capture that you do like, with a capture of a Tube Screamer that's set to give just the right mid-tweaking. Or you can add a modeled drive pedal to a capture of a Deluxe that nails that tone but doesn't have the gain.
> 
> I should preface this with - all this is derived from the fact that that's how it's worked for me in other modeling/capture situations with other gear, and there's no reason to think ToneX+Amplitube will function much differently.


OK, that makes more sense. Admittedly I'm not too great when it comes to sculpting my own sound and just having a preset that basically says "OK, this is an Iron Maiden style tone, this can be used for black/death metal, this one for more 70s rock, etc" sounds better for me.


----------



## bbunker (Aug 10, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> OK, that makes more sense. Admittedly I'm not too great when it comes to sculpting my own sound and just having a preset that basically says "OK, this is an Iron Maiden style tone, this can be used for black/death metal, this one for more 70s rock, etc" sounds better for me.


Yep - that's what the machine modeling/profiling/capturing thing is all about. Somebody already turned all the knobs and set up the mic to get a specific tone, and that tone is captured in all its glory.

A side note here - this promises to be the first software profiler/capturer that ANYBODY can capture with. No walled gardens of tone, AFAIK. I don't need a crystal ball to tell me that there will be 'capture packs' or something like that, probably both from IK and within an IK ecosystem for other creators, but to have a sharing system in place at all is a big deal.

Might be jumping the gun to ask what packs are planned later when they're trying to roll out 1,000 captures for day one so I'll wait a few days on that...


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 10, 2022)

bbunker said:


> Yep - that's what the machine modeling/profiling/capturing thing is all about. Somebody already turned all the knobs and set up the mic to get a specific tone, and that tone is captured in all its glory.
> 
> A side note here - this promises to be the first software profiler/capturer that ANYBODY can capture with. No walled gardens of tone, AFAIK. I don't need a crystal ball to tell me that there will be 'capture packs' or something like that, probably both from IK and within an IK ecosystem for other creators, but to have a sharing system in place at all is a big deal.
> 
> Might be jumping the gun to ask what packs are planned later when they're trying to roll out 1,000 captures for day one so I'll wait a few days on that...


Now it's definitely a more interesting proposition considering I can get $50 off the MAX version since I own AT5MAX. Hmmhmmhmm...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 10, 2022)

bbunker said:


> Yep - that's what the machine modeling/profiling/capturing thing is all about. Somebody already turned all the knobs and set up the mic to get a specific tone, and that tone is captured in all its glory.
> 
> A side note here - this promises to be the first software profiler/capturer that ANYBODY can capture with. No walled gardens of tone, AFAIK. I don't need a crystal ball to tell me that there will be 'capture packs' or something like that, probably both from IK and within an IK ecosystem for other creators, but to have a sharing system in place at all is a big deal.
> 
> Might be jumping the gun to ask what packs are planned later when they're trying to roll out 1,000 captures for day one so I'll wait a few days on that...


Yes! This is why people do like some of those hardware units but we hope that those that go in even at the 99.99 level enjoy being free to capture, share (both ways), and utilize the Tone Models (including the free ones we'll continue to provide after release too) for about 1/18th the cost of one of those "others" :D

There will be different packs but you can also see the huge list of Tone Models we're releasing on the AmpliTube TONEX page today so you won't have to wonder about all of it. I know we're swinging for the fences with things like the Dumble and Klon Tone Models but we'll surely have more coming.


----------



## bbunker (Aug 10, 2022)

Just a tiny bit of feedback for you fine folks at IK from me would be that the Tone Model list is currently organized alphabetically by preset, while I think most people would get the most information out of it if it were organized sorting by one of the other parameters - either the modeled amp (or stomp for stomp-only models) or by the Character. My preference would be to sort by Amp, followed by amp channel, so that someone whose favorite amp was, say a Boogie Dual Recto could scroll through the list and see how many more Recto models there are for each price level without having to read 49 pages. It's cool to see the list of models, but people who wonder what they'll personally get out of regular or Max for the specific amps that they know and love would probably appreciate having them organized that way! 

If I could put in a minor request, speaking of organization, that's already requested and I know people at IK are working on - that additional functionality on the Custom IR page would be invaluable once ToneX drops, since IR's especially add a lot of versatility to Profiled/Captured/Machine modeled tones. Any kind of sort, folder, search or organization functions will go a long way there!

September, eh?


----------



## jih64 (Aug 10, 2022)

bbunker said:


> September, eh?


Yeah, only about another possible 7 weeks. 

Well the pre order is done, so that's my part out the way . . .


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 11, 2022)

Before then we'll have Part 2 of this video, but you can currently see the full AmpliTube TONEX Tone Model capture process on a "holy grail" amp from our vault:


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 12, 2022)

For those who had questions about the Player/Editor, different controls you have on the Tone Models, etc, we have just released this video:


----------



## berto (Aug 13, 2022)

I received a newsletter with discount of £50 saying, "* Your promo code will appear during check out when you are logged in to your IK account."*

But it did not appear. I am logged in, as you can see my Jam points.

*



*


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 13, 2022)

berto said:


> I received a newsletter with discount of £50 saying, "* Your promo code will appear during check out when you are logged in to your IK account."*
> 
> But it did not appear. I am logged in, as you can see my Jam points.
> 
> ...


Try TXM50. It's the code that shows up for me.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 13, 2022)

berto said:


> I received a newsletter with discount of £50 saying, "* Your promo code will appear during check out when you are logged in to your IK account."*
> 
> But it did not appear. I am logged in, as you can see my Jam points.
> 
> ...


If you have AmpliTube 5 MAX in your account and don't see that coupon please contact IK Support and they will be able to figure out what happened.


----------



## Eckoes (Aug 13, 2022)

Well….they got me!

Ordered the Max version, and with 64 jam points applied it was $185. Split across 4 equal interest free payments, I couldn’t resist!

I own a Kemper but have been considering selling it. This might be just the thing that seals the deal.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Aug 13, 2022)

It seems for me that I am unable to stack my Jam points with my promo code on top? Does anyone know how I do that? @IKMultimedia When it says for the Tonex Max version 1000 Tone Models along with 100 Amps and 50 Pedals, are the Amps and Pedals modelled at all or are they just profiles as well? As I am trying to understand what the difference is between the Tone Models along with Amps and Pedals? Thank you and congratulation on the release of Tonex!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 13, 2022)

I couldn't stack jam points with promo code.


----------



## emid (Aug 13, 2022)

I think you can't. Either jam points or Max discount at a time.


----------



## jih64 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes, I don't think you can stack, they just changed it so you could _choose between_ Jampoints or discount, previously if you were eligible for a discount you had no choice, that was it.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 14, 2022)

(1) Do I understand correctly that Amplitube 5 MAX owners get $50 off TONEX MAX but no extra discount on the other versions?

(2) If I buy a TONEX Capture, which includes the SE version of the software, will there be a discounted upgrade path to the standard or MAX version?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 14, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> (1) Do I understand correctly that Amplitube 5 MAX owners get $50 off TONEX MAX but no extra discount on the other versions?
> 
> (2) If I buy a TONEX Capture, which includes the SE version of the software, will there be a discounted upgrade path to the standard or MAX version?


1) The $50 coupon is for TONEX MAX. For the other versions you can use your JamPoints to take off up an additional up to 30% off.

2) Yes, I've been told this would probably be a somewhat common request so we will do this

Also, JamPoints and promo codes have never been able to stack. Please see the http://www.ikmultimedia.com/jampoints/ for more information


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 16, 2022)

I've seen a lot of questions/concerns about what is different between TONEX and AmpliTube 5 and if AmpliTube 5 is being "replaced" so I wanted to post this reply that we've posted elsewhere in case anybody here also had these questions/concerns: 

AmpliTube and TONEX are two different products using different technologies: AmpliTube is made using analog modeling technology while TONEX uses a new technology called AI machine modeling ( https://www.amplitube.com/ai ). While analog modeling simulates the behavior of the whole circuit of the amp - with all the knobs, switches, buttons and their interactions - AI machine modeling gives an ultra-realistic simulation of the rig with a specific knob settings. So it's not that one technology is "better" than the other, it depends of what the final user's needs are: full editing and customization versus accuracy in getting a specific sound. Using them together gives of course the best of both worlds and a super-powerful amp-sim system.

The two products are also different because AmpliTube can simulate the entire set up used in guitar recording (multiple serial and parallel rigs combining amps, all type of stomp effects, post effects, cabinets and microphones, etc.. with full editing down to the single gear), while TONEX is dedicated to simulates just amp, cabinets and certain type of pedals (distortions, overdrive, fuzz, EQ, boost) in each of their combinations. However TONEX can be used inside AmpliTube, as a sub-system of amps and pedals, again to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 16, 2022)

It seems odd that Max doesn’t include Capture. I would think Max would be … well … Max. 😀.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Aug 16, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> I've seen a lot of questions/concerns about what is different between TONEX and AmpliTube 5 and if AmpliTube 5 is being "replaced" so I wanted to post this reply that we've posted elsewhere in case anybody here also had these questions/concerns:
> 
> AmpliTube and TONEX are two different products using different technologies: AmpliTube is made using analog modeling technology while TONEX uses a new technology called AI machine modeling ( https://www.amplitube.com/ai ). While analog modeling simulates the behavior of the whole circuit of the amp - with all the knobs, switches, buttons and their interactions - AI machine modeling gives an ultra-realistic simulation of the rig with a specific knob settings. So it's not that one technology is "better" than the other, it depends of what the final user's needs are: full editing and customization versus accuracy in getting a specific sound. Using them together gives of course the best of both worlds and a super-powerful amp-sim system.
> 
> The two products are also different because AmpliTube can simulate the entire set up used in guitar recording (multiple serial and parallel rigs combining amps, all type of stomp effects, post effects, cabinets and microphones, etc.. with full editing down to the single gear), while TONEX is dedicated to simulates just amp, cabinets and certain type of pedals (distortions, overdrive, fuzz, EQ, boost) in each of their combinations. However TONEX can be used inside AmpliTube, as a sub-system of amps and pedals, again to have the best of both worlds.


Hi IK, it doesn't look like my question was answered although it's clear that Tonex uses a completely different technology to Amplitube 5 one being AI and the other component modeling , and that one doesn't replace the other, but can be used in unison for the best of both worlds. In the Max version of Tonex which I am interested in, what does it mean when it says "1000 Tone Models/ 100 Amps/50 Pedals? I suppose these are all profiled right? What is the difference between Tone Models and Amps included? Thank you


----------



## berto (Aug 17, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Hi IK, it doesn't look like my question was answered although it's clear that Tonex uses a completely different technology to Amplitube 5 one being AI and the other component modeling , and that one doesn't replace the other, but can be used in unison for the best of both worlds. In the Max version of Tonex which I am interested in, what does it mean when it says "1000 Tone Models/ 100 Amps/50 Pedals? I suppose these are all profiled right? What is the difference between Tone Models and Amps included? Thank you


Humble guess: they provide 1000 presets (tone models) achieved by profiling a total of 100/50 amps/pedals in various combinations?

I have been wrong before…


----------



## berto (Aug 17, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> I've seen a lot of questions/concerns about what is different between TONEX and AmpliTube 5 and if AmpliTube 5 is being "replaced" so I wanted to post this reply that we've posted elsewhere in case anybody here also had these questions/concerns:
> 
> AmpliTube and TONEX are two different products using different technologies: AmpliTube is made using analog modeling technology while TONEX uses a new technology called AI machine modeling ( https://www.amplitube.com/ai ). While analog modeling simulates the behavior of the whole circuit of the amp - with all the knobs, switches, buttons and their interactions - AI machine modeling gives an ultra-realistic simulation of the rig with a specific knob settings. So it's not that one technology is "better" than the other, it depends of what the final user's needs are: full editing and customization versus accuracy in getting a specific sound. Using them together gives of course the best of both worlds and a super-powerful amp-sim system.
> 
> The two products are also different because AmpliTube can simulate the entire set up used in guitar recording (multiple serial and parallel rigs combining amps, all type of stomp effects, post effects, cabinets and microphones, etc.. with full editing down to the single gear), while TONEX is dedicated to simulates just amp, cabinets and certain type of pedals (distortions, overdrive, fuzz, EQ, boost) in each of their combinations. However TONEX can be used inside AmpliTube, as a sub-system of amps and pedals, again to have the best of both worlds.


So basically since I have AT5 , I can use TONEX instead of amplitube’s amp, pedal and cab, and add other pedals/fx before and after tonex to finish my rig?


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Aug 17, 2022)

berto said:


> Humble guess: they provide 1000 presets (tone models) achieved by profiling a total of 100/50 amps/pedals in various combinations?
> 
> I have been wrong before…


I really appreciate your input on this Berto, after I wrote my post I then realized this is probably what it means. However can the sound be modified and tweaked like with Amplitube 5? As I am more the tweaker then I am a preset/profile person, from what I can see in pictures it looks like knobs for amps and pedal can be tweaked right? Since there is a GUI for the Amps and Pedals?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 17, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> I've seen a lot of questions/concerns about what is different between TONEX and AmpliTube 5 and if AmpliTube 5 is being "replaced" so I wanted to post this reply that we've posted elsewhere in case anybody here also had these questions/concerns:
> 
> AmpliTube and TONEX are two different products using different technologies: AmpliTube is made using analog modeling technology while TONEX uses a new technology called AI machine modeling ( https://www.amplitube.com/ai ). While analog modeling simulates the behavior of the whole circuit of the amp - with all the knobs, switches, buttons and their interactions - AI machine modeling gives an ultra-realistic simulation of the rig with a specific knob settings. So it's not that one technology is "better" than the other, it depends of what the final user's needs are: full editing and customization versus accuracy in getting a specific sound. Using them together gives of course the best of both worlds and a super-powerful amp-sim system.
> 
> The two products are also different because AmpliTube can simulate the entire set up used in guitar recording (multiple serial and parallel rigs combining amps, all type of stomp effects, post effects, cabinets and microphones, etc.. with full editing down to the single gear), while TONEX is dedicated to simulates just amp, cabinets and certain type of pedals (distortions, overdrive, fuzz, EQ, boost) in each of their combinations. However TONEX can be used inside AmpliTube, as a sub-system of amps and pedals, again to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## berto (Aug 17, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I really appreciate your input on this Berto, after I wrote my post I then realized this is probably what it means. However can the sound be modified and tweaked like with Amplitube 5? As I am more the tweaker then I am a preset/profile person, from what I can see in pictures it looks like knobs for amps and pedal can be tweaked right? Since there is a GUI for the Amps and Pedals?


i saw a video in which further pre and Post EQ can be adjusted, and even drive and an additional compression if i am not mistaken, all within TONEX player... need to find it...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 17, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> It seems odd that Max doesn’t include Capture. I would think Max would be … well … Max. 😀.


TONEX Capture is hardware. We don't typically give away hardware with a software purchase. You do get TONEX SE with TONEX Capture.



mr.vad0614 said:


> Hi IK, it doesn't look like my question was answered although it's clear that Tonex uses a completely different technology to Amplitube 5 one being AI and the other component modeling , and that one doesn't replace the other, but can be used in unison for the best of both worlds. In the Max version of Tonex which I am interested in, what does it mean when it says "1000 Tone Models/ 100 Amps/50 Pedals? I suppose these are all profiled right? What is the difference between Tone Models and Amps included? Thank you


You can see the full list of gear at https://www.amplitube.com/tonex which will show you all the amps, cabs, stomps, and Tone Models and it should make sense. A Tone Model isn't just an amp, it is a capture of an amp and optionally also a cabinet and stomp etc.



berto said:


> So basically since I have AT5 , I can use TONEX instead of amplitube’s amp, pedal and cab, and add other pedals/fx before and after tonex to finish my rig?


TONEX Tone Models can be used inside AmpliTube and you can use the other gear inside AmpliTube 5 to supplement your chain (especially things that cannot be captured in TONEX like the time-based or modulation effects, and you can even use one Tone Model alongside an AmpliTube amp/cab/stomps in certain routing options!).



berto said:


> i saw a video in which further pre and Post EQ can be adjusted, and even drive and an additional compression if i am not mistaken, all within TONEX player... need to find it...


Yes, in the TONEX Player video you can see adjustments made to an already-captured Tone Model in TONEX. It is pretty flexible and that gain is quite interactive!


----------



## berto (Aug 17, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> Yes, in the TONEX Player video you can see adjustments made to an already-captured Tone Model in TONEX. It is pretty flexible and that gain is quite interactive!



Regarding the additional EQ in TONEX:
is it an actual additional EQ or is it a sort of captured EQ of the amp/pedal.
So basically if i capture a Marshall JCM, then in TONEX, the EQ will be the one of the Marshall JCM (sort of captured or simulated), or just an added EQ? (hope it makes sense)
Same for the gain control, would it be the Marshall Gain knob, or just an added drive/distortion? Can i reduce the GAIN (after the fact) of a super distorted profile enough to make it clean?


----------



## bbrylow (Aug 17, 2022)

@IKMultimedia When is the software being released?


----------



## gussunkri (Aug 17, 2022)

berto said:


> Regarding the additional EQ in TONEX:
> is it an actual additional EQ or is it a sort of captured EQ of the amp/pedal.
> So basically if i capture a Marshall JCM, then in TONEX, the EQ will be the one of the Marshall JCM (sort of captured or simulated), or just an added EQ? (hope it makes sense)
> Same for the gain control, would it be the Marshall Gain knob, or just an added drive/distortion? Can i reduce the GAIN (after the fact) of a super distorted profile enough to make it clean?


It has been answered on other forums. The eq and such will be added eq, not made in the capture.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 17, 2022)

bbrylow said:


> @IKMultimedia When is the software being released?


September.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 17, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> TONEX Capture is hardware. We don't typically give away hardware with a software purchase. You do get TONEX SE with TONEX Capture.


ah!!!

So Tonex Max contains all the software you get in Capture? Or is Capture purely hardware and you would need to still buy the software?

So basically Max would give me everything … and then I could capture with whatever hardware I have or buy the Capture hardware instead?


----------



## berto (Aug 18, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> ah!!!
> 
> So Tonex Max contains all the software you get in Capture? Or is Capture purely hardware and you would need to still buy the software?
> 
> So basically Max would give me everything … and then I could capture with whatever hardware I have or buy the Capture hardware instead?


Capture box includes tonex software with less presets
tonex Max includes the software with all presets but no capture box


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 18, 2022)

Hear the results of the Dumble capture from the last video, the Tone Models played over the theme and A/B'd with the real amp.


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 18, 2022)

That sounds great!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 20, 2022)

So, can ToneX take a WAV file (of say an isolated guitar track) and match against that? Or does it have to be an actual live amp?


----------



## Hendrixon (Aug 21, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> So, can ToneX take a WAV file (of say an isolated guitar track) and match against that? Or does it have to be an actual live amp?


It works like Kemper.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 22, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> So, can ToneX take a WAV file (of say an isolated guitar track) and match against that? Or does it have to be an actual live amp?


No, you run our file through your gear and the TONEX software creates a Tone Model using AI Machine Modeling. You can find more information about this on the TONEX web pages


----------



## webs (Aug 30, 2022)

@IKMultimedia 

Do we know yet when the pre-order prices end? 

And will it be possible to demo it before the pre-order prices end?

Thanks


----------



## jih64 (Aug 30, 2022)

From Peter-IK


> Also, that promo is ending at the end of this month so there are less than 2 days left, we are not extending it, and there's a hard stop (no grace period except if you order hardware before the promo closes) so nothing is going to be added.


https://gearspace.com/board/showpost.php?p=16145407&postcount=253


----------



## webs (Aug 30, 2022)

I am interpreting the quote from Peter-IK to mean that the IK "BOGO aka buy-one-get-4" promotion is ending this month.

There are enough relative pronouns in his post to make it impressively unclear, especially without the context of the entire gearspace thread, so I am still hoping @IKMultimedia will clarify about the Tonex pre-sale in this VIC thread.


----------



## jih64 (Aug 30, 2022)

Ahhh, my appologies, you are correct, and I stand corrected, reading to fast, thread about TONEX, and over excitement to receive my Amplitube TONEX MAX. I need to chill.


----------



## webs (Aug 30, 2022)

jih64 said:


> Ahhh, my appologies, you are correct, and I stand corrected, reading to fast, thread about TONEX, and over excitement to receive my Amplitube TONEX MAX. I need to chill.


It's all good. Lotta potential for cool sounds in the Max version.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 7, 2022)

You can now explore over 1,000 TONEX Tone Models of rare and sought-after gear for guitar and bass players on ToneNET


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 8, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> You can now explore over 1,000 TONEX Tone Models of rare and sought-after gear for guitar and bass players on ToneNET


But ... Tonex still isn't released yet ... right? (Want to make sure I didn't miss its release)


----------



## jih64 (Sep 8, 2022)

No, not yet.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 8, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> You can now explore over 1,000 TONEX Tone Models of rare and sought-after gear for guitar and bass players on ToneNET


I hope there will be enhancements to the Search engine. I tried to search based on amp name (e.g., Mesa) and nothing shows up. It would be nice to search for all patches for a particular amp. 

So please consider allowing to search on cab name and "based on". And look into why your search engine ignores that in the general search (e.g., search on "mesa" and nothing pulls up).


----------



## jih64 (Sep 8, 2022)

I trust them to get it right, eventually.
Just hope things like this don't hold up the release of an otherwise ready for release product. There has been mumblings around this very subject since the ToneNet thing went live. I'd much rather have TONEX MAX than enhanced/fixed search function on the website, that can be done later. Just my thoughts/opinion of course.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 14, 2022)

ToneNET features will not hold up TONEX. We're making great strides in the finalization. Here's a video where we let artists at a recent expo try TONEX:


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 16, 2022)

For those asking about a release date:


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 20, 2022)

For those that are not aware, the Princeton Tone Model you hear in the Nashville "first impressions" video above is an amp that we captured during the Expo in those less-than-optimal conditions yet it sounds and feels great. You don't have to have a hermetically-sealed chamber of sonic solace to get great captured Tone Models with AmpliTube TONEX.


----------



## jih64 (Sep 20, 2022)

It sure does sound good. All the other Fenders I heard that you's put up all sound great as well, especially the Twins. Time is slowly ticking by until release day, not long now.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 28, 2022)

jih64 said:


> It sure does sound good. All the other Fenders I heard that you's put up all sound great as well, especially the Twins. Time is slowly ticking by until release day, not long now.


Thanks! Almost time to check out TONEX for yourself. Exciting.


----------



## jih64 (Sep 29, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thanks! *Almost* time to check out TONEX for yourself. Exciting.


Not '_*almost*_' enough Peter , it's just gone 9am in Italy, any movement?
It's been the 29th for 17 hours here, a long 17 hours as well


----------



## jih64 (Sep 29, 2022)

It's here, downloading now.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 29, 2022)

jih64 said:


> It's here, downloading now.


For those of us who are working right now, that have to wait to try it until we get back...Let us know what you think of it and how you find it! 😁 I'm eager to know! 😱


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 29, 2022)

New video too for those interested


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 29, 2022)

So I will be the first to say that when I got home from work, I downloaded and installed Tonex on my PC and my oh my was I blown away like truly!? 😱 The tones from this modeler are outstanding, and extremely organic and dynamic in sound to my ears. It's like I could feel every nuance under my fingers as if playing through a real amp on my guitar. This really is a notch up above the rest, and I love that you can tweak it to taste as well. Bravo IK...Bravo! 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾 You certainly have a winner here, I'm looking forward to where this goes next and where this will take the future of Amplitube.


----------



## marius_dm (Sep 29, 2022)

OK IK Multimedia, not sure what black magic you guys have done but I've been looking for "that" sound for a long time out of amp modelers. Tonex sounds absolutely amazing through my HX Stomp as a front-end. I have Helix floor, I've had both Kemper and Fractal stuff but this is something else man.

Congratulations on the release, sounds amazing.


----------



## jih64 (Sep 29, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> So I will be the first to say that when I got home from work, I downloaded and installed Tonex on my PC and my oh my was I blown away like truly!? 😱 The tones from this modeler are outstanding, and extremely organic and dynamic in sound to my ears. It's like I could feel every nuance under my fingers whilst playing on my guitar. This really is a notch up above the rest, and I love that you can tweak it to taste as well. Bravo IK...Bravo! 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾 You certainly have a winner here, I'm looking forward to where this goes next and where this will take the future of Amplitube.


Well said, as Tina Turner would say, "_It's simply the best, better than all the rest_"
It's hard to stop playing it, not only is the sound so good, but it feels so good. 
IK just keeps hitting the ball out of the park. A big well done to them


----------



## marius_dm (Sep 29, 2022)

Any chance you can let us know when the iOS app will be available (ballpark)? I have a spare iPhone that will get permanently velcro'd to my pedalboard.


----------



## webs (Sep 29, 2022)

Thanks @IKMultimedia this is much appreciated.

I went for this feeling like I was covered for the high-gain tones elsewhere, but needing better clean tones (particularly "vintage-ish" fendery tones), and worried about taking the chance/cost, MAX version.

Based on having some of the Amplitube packs (and never "quite" getting along with them), I was expecting to find two, maybe three workable amp favorites and satisfying the "clean-tone" needs enough to not have to get into buying actual amps.

So... I filtered by "clean, guitar" tones, and figured I'd use the star/favorite functionality to take a broad pass through the cleans. 

I definitely didn't expect to "star" so many patches! 

And I didn't realize there would be so much tone-shaping functionality built-in. Cool! (I suppose I expected this was more like loading IRs or something.)

Granted it's a broad first impression, but I'm pleasantly surprised how many enjoyable tones are in this.

Solid bass tones and fun high-gain tones too! 


*Future Feature Suggestions: (or possibly things I'm overlooking)*

* would love to have a multi-tier favoriting. That way we could have "first call" amps, then some alternates we like without having to sort through everything over and over.

* more filter options, like filter by amp.

* [edited to add] Also, it would be super helpful to have a user-selectable preference/setting that either maintains consistent settings (gain, bass, mid, treble, volume, etc.) between models, OR, allows individual models to have their own settings. It is nice to audition everything with the same settings, but some models need different settings to really shine, and it would be great to retain them. This need is particularly notable when, for example, rolling off the treble on bass models, and then jumping over to a guitar model only to discover it has no high end because the treble roll off from the bass model adjustment is applying to the guitar model. Perhaps guitar settings start universal, but can be over-ridden on a per-guitar model basis, and bass model settings start universal, but can be over-ridden on a per-bass-model basis?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 29, 2022)

webs said:


> * more filter options, like filter by amp.


This omission is ... baffling.


----------



## webs (Sep 29, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> This omission is ... baffling.


Yeah, I suppose the thinking is that you can search by amp name in the tonex interface, but without remembering all the models (all the different fenders for example), it would be awesome to filter by fender x or fender y, for example. Certainly, it's *almost* there, in that you can search for fender, and then sort by amp, but with so many options, I would prefer the usability of simplifying the visual areas.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 30, 2022)

marius_dm said:


> Any chance you can let us know when the iOS app will be available (ballpark)? I have a spare iPhone that will get permanently velcro'd to my pedalboard.


We will be releasing the iOS app in October.


----------



## JyTy (Oct 1, 2022)

OMG, I have tried the demo and was blown away by TONEX! Really great sounding AMPs! I immediately ordered the AXE i/O + Amplitude MAX & TONEX MAX bundle.

The whole Amplitude + TONEX ecosystem is amazing. Selling my Fractal AXE FX III because of this. Don't play guitar in bands anymore so for recording this will more than do the trick! Congrats on an awesome release IK!


----------



## Awoo Composer (Oct 3, 2022)

I was on the fence but waited to see more demos and sure enough there was a lot of positive comments, so I ordered the MAX version (the $50 discount for AT5 MAX users too was really nice!) before the discount went away. As someone who is not the biggest fiddler when it comes to their guitar tone, hoping this serves me well. 

Will update once I've had a chance to play with it after work.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Oct 3, 2022)

Update: OK, I'm sold. I don't have the best sound output around (3.5in speaker studio monitors I believe) but I still managed to find several great sounding high gain and drive amps to romp around with and the tone was incredibly realistic sounding. And I like just being able to choose from a list, not even have to futz around with anything if I don't want to, and being able to get a good tone. Well done IK Multimedia. I'm not sure how you managed this but this might convince me to upgrade my studio monitors instead of just looking for a better physical amp.

One question though - on tones without a stomp box listed, can you add one? I'm going to assume no just because based on the fact that all the captures are done as one unit that's how it operates, but just figured I'd ask.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 3, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> Update: OK, I'm sold. I don't have the best sound output around (3.5in speaker studio monitors I believe) but I still managed to find several great sounding high gain and drive amps to romp around with and the tone was incredibly realistic sounding. And I like just being able to choose from a list, not even have to futz around with anything if I don't want to, and being able to get a good tone. Well done IK Multimedia. I'm not sure how you managed this but this might convince me to upgrade my studio monitors instead of just looking for a better physical amp.
> 
> One question though - on tones without a stomp box listed, can you add one? I'm going to assume no just because based on the fact that all the captures are done as one unit that's how it operates, but just figured I'd ask.


Thank you for the kind words! You cannot add a stomp to an existing Tone Model but you can use another instance of TONEX in your DAW/host in front of the one with an amp/cab Tone Model (or in front of an instance of AmpliTube 5). But in a future update we'll be adding a stomp slot to AmpliTube 5 for TONEX Tone Models to make it much easier and integrated.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Oct 3, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thank you for the kind words! You cannot add a stomp to an existing Tone Model but you can use another instance of TONEX in your DAW/host in front of the one with an amp/cab Tone Model (or in front of an instance of AmpliTube 5). But in a future update we'll be adding a stomp slot to AmpliTube 5 for TONEX Tone Models to make it much easier and integrated.


Awesome - good to know.  Will be having lots of fun this week playing around with all of these tone models!


----------



## Eckoes (Oct 3, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> But in a future update we'll be adding a stomp slot to AmpliTube 5 for TONEX Tone Models to make it much easier and integrated.


This is great news!

One little request: please add more than a single slot for Tonex stomps. Many of us like to stack different overdrives.


----------



## webs (Oct 4, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thank you for the kind words! You cannot add a stomp to an existing Tone Model but you can use another instance of TONEX in your DAW/host in front of the one with an amp/cab Tone Model (or in front of an instance of AmpliTube 5). But in a future update we'll be adding a stomp slot to AmpliTube 5 for TONEX Tone Models to make it much easier and integrated.


This would be great.

So far, I'm really digging the clean and drive tones quite a lot.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 6, 2022)

Thanks, we're working on updates since the last update and will have some for you soon!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 18, 2022)

For those with TONEX SE who wanted to upgrade to MAX, we do have it set up where you can and I had an email sent to anybody opted in to our mailing list who has TONEX SE with the details. If you don't get that or whatever other reason you need assistance with this upgrade please let me know and I'll help. Thanks!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Oct 20, 2022)

TONEX 1.0.2 and AmpliTube 5.5.1 are out! Please update both using IK Product Manager, and then start TONEX 1.0.2 first to make sure your library.db is initialized properly and then you can start and use AmpliTube 5.5.


----------



## Karmand (Oct 20, 2022)

ok, ok... I took advantage of Jambucks and bought in and took the red pill... so this will be my last modeling gtr thingie ever so I hope it all works as explained. I bought the TONEX Capture - love the idea. I have a great Tone King I'd love to leave behind some days.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 1, 2022)

I prepaid for the cheaper version of Tonex but never got an email-do I have to find my user area?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 1, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> I prepaid for the cheaper version of Tonex but never got an email-do I have to find my user area?


You should have received an email with your serial number but it should also be registered to your account so please open IK Product Manager. If you don't see it there please contact IK Support who have access to your account, etc and can help you out. Thanks!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 15, 2022)

*TONEX iOS is available on the App Store now!*


----------



## emasters (Nov 15, 2022)

Peter - if one purchases the Max package on Mac OS, does that also include the Max package on IOS? Or are they two separate purchases on two separate platforms?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 15, 2022)

emasters said:


> Peter - if one purchases the Max package on Mac OS, does that also include the Max package on IOS? Or are they two separate purchases on two separate platforms?


Your desktop version Tone Models will also be available on your iOS version once you log in/register. Per the TONEX iOS page:



> Seamless integration – all your Premium Tone Models sync automatically on all your devices





> This free app lets you access your Premium Tone Model library anywhere with seamless sync, for a limitless supply of inspiration.





> Any user or paid Tone Model you download is yours to keep forever and use with TONEX for iPhone and iPad, TONEX Mac/PC and inside AmpliTube 5.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 15, 2022)

On Tonex SE, is there a way to only show available presets rather than all of the Max presets as well?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 15, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> On Tonex SE, is there a way to only show available presets rather than all of the Max presets as well?


In the Tone Model listing there's a filter icon at the top. Click/tap that and choose Yes or No for Owned. This works in either Mac/PC or iOS versions.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 15, 2022)

IKMultimedia said:


> In the Tone Model listing there's a filter icon at the top. Click/tap that and choose Yes or No for Owned. This works in either Mac/PC or iOS versions.


Thanks!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Nov 28, 2022)

For those interested in the iOS version: AmpliTube TONEX 1.0.1 (for iOS) has been updated


----------



## mike chapman (Nov 28, 2022)

I have a question regarding 3rd party profiles for sale @IKMultimedia - there are a lot of Kemper profiles for sale that would be great to have for the TONEX, but I am sure the makers of these profiles would need a way to make money porting these profiles over to TONEX - do you have to download profiles from ToneNET, or is/will it be possible to just purchase profiles from 3rd party creators to use in TONEX? I couldn't find anything in a search on the forums (but I vaguely remember the topic being discussed). Thanks!


----------



## webs (Dec 15, 2022)

@IKMultimedia Thanks for Adding the Tonex Stomp feature to Amplitube 5! 

Great to be able to use those AI stomps with the AI amps and then still use the other amplitube effects.


----------

